# IEC extension



## sista1310 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi can anyone help? I'm moving to Toronto at the end of December and starting a permanent role and they will sponsor me but there will be the LMO process to go through so want to make sure that I won't be worrying if there is a delay on this coming up to the end of the initial year term. 

Has anyone applied for a second year and did you do it as a whole new application with the new allocations or do they give a priority to extensions and is there a separate application process? 

Charlotte


----------



## adamroper (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey Charlotte,

I was in exactly your shoes last year. I have been in Canada for the past 2 years under the IEC program. Last year I had an employer and was so worried that my IEC work permit wouldn't come and the whole LMO process.

With the IEC work permit - they do not as far as I am aware treat you any different then anyone applying for their first time. I say apply for it and even if your LMO comes through you still have a year to activate the IEC one if it comes through so if things go bad with the employer you have a safety net.

The LMO, I believe they have an accelerated process that could take only 10 days - ask your employer to do this and hopefuly your mind is at ease quicker that way?

I know it's tough and trust me I know how stressful it is.


I have written more advice on this: www.international-experience-canada.com

ANy more questions please don't hesitate to ask I know how stressful it all is!

Adam


----------



## sista1310 (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh thank you for the advice I thought this was the case but couldn't find any information to clarify


----------



## adamroper (Dec 1, 2012)

I wish I could tell you they give extensions or preferential treatment for your second IEC attempt but unfortunately not.

Hopefuly if your company goes for the accelerated LMO process you should find out within 10 days I believe it is. 

Good Luck!

Adam


----------

